# Timelines: CO vs. PO



## Redleg13D (May 19, 2007)

Took the CO exam in March and scored 98, I'm also a vet.
Took the PO exam today, score ??

As a first choice, I would want PO, but I realize this won't happen overnight. I have to wait for someone to be hiring, additional testing etc etc

Would it be wise to pursue the CO job, get on, only to possibly leave "shortly" thereafter? Do they typically only put one class per list? (once shot time deal) Is there a minimum service obligation as CO?

Basically, getting to the point... should I even bother trying to go through the process of trying for CO and Can anybody shed light on typical timelines for getting on?

Thanks


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

it all depends what you are doing for a living now. If getting a job as a CO is going to be a pay cut, then you have to weigh that against the fact that your CO time will carry over to your PO time as far as retirement goes.

That's the only advantage if you really don't want Corrections to be your career choice.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

there's no commitment for CO. the pay and benefits will be about the same.

and as mentioned your time in with the prison will count for your retirement.

some of those cop jobs take a long to get on. the PD is the way to go.

if it never comes then you get the booby prize


----------



## Section12 (Mar 16, 2007)

What I was always told about CO's...

Keep in mind, YOU are going to jail/prison for 8 hours a day


----------

